# [SOLVED]USB wont mount...

## Crooksey

So.. i run:

```

phil0d0x / # mount -t vfat /dev/sdb /mnt/usb

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb,

       missing codepage or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so

phil0d0x / # dmesg | tail

sdb: Mode Sense: 00 00 00 00

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 7:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdb

SQUASHFS error: Can't find a SQUASHFS superblock on sdb

FAT: invalid media value (0x01)

VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb.

phil0d0x / #

```

What can i do?Last edited by Crooksey on Mon Nov 27, 2006 9:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## swooshOnLn

Ok im going to be dumb but ask you this:

Do you have the right file system support built into your kernel?

----------

## Raffi

Many usb sticks have partition tables on them. Try fdisk on /dev/sdb to see if it has a partition table. If it does, try mounting that partition

mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb

----------

## Crooksey

Its Fat16, if i fdisk it to vfat, will window be able to read/write?

----------

## Raffi

If fdisk shows a partition, you are trying to mount the wrong thing. Try mounting the partition instead of the entire disk before you try changing anything.

----------

## Crooksey

LOL i had to mount /dev/sd1 as vfat, thanks for that, ownage!

----------

